# ohio river and rough water



## ohfishcat (Feb 26, 2012)

hi kinda new to a boat and the ohio river i have a 16 ft fiberglass ,,been to cincinnati,,,and portsmouth both were calm water days

guess the question i have is when is the best conditions to look for calm water???

yesterday went to west of cincy,,,,was like a near death experience,,thought i was on deadliest catch,,,lol,,,rough choppy water,felt pretty unsafe out there,,,but then right at dusk it looked like a mirror


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Sounds like it may have been a little windy. Check the weather forecast before you go.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Keep us posted,,, safely.

You'll need this one;
http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...LX&textField1=39.2478&textField2=-88.1599&e=0

AND this one;
http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=rlx&gage=gnuk2

AND for SURE this one!;

http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/index.php?wfo=rlx&view=1,1,1,1,1,1,1,1&toggles=10,7,8,2,9,15,6

Good luck


----------



## ohfishcat (Feb 26, 2012)

i know the one day close to cincy the water was pretty calm,,but then 2 yacht looking boats pulling bass boats came flying down the river and omg it was like massive tidal waves coming towards us,,,we were just leaving from being anchored fishing,,tg i drove into them and didnt get hit sideways while i was anchored,,,but i didnt feel too embarrassed because they were rocking every boat on the river in sight ,,,seemed very rude and dangerous for everybody else


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

ohfishcat said:


> i know the one day close to cincy the water was pretty calm,,but then 2 yacht looking boats pulling bass boats came flying down the river and omg it was like massive tidal waves coming towards us,,,we were just leaving from being anchored fishing,,tg i drove into them and didnt get hit sideways while i was anchored,,,but i didnt feel too embarrassed because they were rocking every boat on the river in sight ,,,seemed very rude and dangerous for everybody else


Those big river runners (as we call them) can throw a serious wake. You'll learn to deal with them in time. Just get the bow facing the wake and hold on. If you can get the motor running or stay on the trolling motor to keep powering through them slowly it helps alot. I don't think they are trying to be rude, I just don't believe they ever understand the amount of water those big boats can push. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

